# Will an alpaca guard?



## redfarmhousegal (Jun 19, 2012)

Thinking about adding an alpaca or two to our flock of Jacob Sheep. We want the fiber for hand spinning but wonder if they will be guardians.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 19, 2012)

No, but llamas will. Alpacas are too small to be effective guardians, anyway.


----------



## redfarmhousegal (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok, thanks!


----------

